# Hauling in NW Indiana



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know of a snow dump or any companies that do hauling in NW Indiana??


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

How much do you have to haul


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

honestly I don't know the exact I have to get out tomorrow and get some measurements the two companies that I had agreements with for this year have suddenly come up unavailable. Not even so much as a call back....


----------

